# Pressure canners



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

Where is a good place to buy canners in the Grand Rapids area? Going to try some canning this year.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Some hardware stores carry them. Pressure canners can get pricey. You may find one for a descent price on craigslist. I would make sure you can still purchase replacement parts (seal) if you go that route. Also I wouldn't wait til the end of summer either to pick one up, tons of people are getting into canning. 

Good luck and be carefull....

That first time using it will freak you out...Is she gonna blow!:yikes:


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I got 2 off of ebay. you can find them quite cheap before canning season starts. I have 3 pressure cookers to keep the canning going. I use a turkey deep fryer base to can outside on hot days.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

what Brand is a good Brand.?
I am also looking for one.....


----------



## joe allen (Dec 23, 2008)

ALL AMERICAN is a good cooker,made in wis. i found one at a garage sale and contacted them and they sent me new parts for free.they do not use a rubber seal.get the biggest one you can. i do venison,beef,chicken and fish in mine.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

cool thanks


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

A few years ago I was looking for a big pressure canner (double stack) and the best price that i found was at a Meijers store. Most hardware stores did not carry them!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I am really going to look for one in a yard sale... its more my price range


----------



## joe allen (Dec 23, 2008)

look for jars too.they are not cheap to buy new.i like the widemouth pints and quarts.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

old professor said:


> A few years ago I was looking for a big pressure canner (double stack) and the best price that i found was at a Meijers store. Most hardware stores did not carry them!


What brand? Meijer can change brands of items they stock at any minute. The great pressure canner you got a few years ago might not be sold there anymore. Tell us what brand?



joe allen said:


> look for jars too.they are not cheap to buy new.i like the widemouth pints and quarts.


Speaking of Meijer I have seen boxes of quart jars there for under $4 per dozen. This comes out to 33 cents. That price includes a ring and lid for each jar. Garage sale jars tend to be 10 to 25 cents each. 

If you find them for 10 cents it is a decent price but be sure to get canning jars and not old mayonnaise jars (they are not tempered glass and break easy under all that temp and pressure).

Read and then reread the book that comes with the canner. Go to the library and check out a book or two on canning. A lot of good information in books that is not always available on most web sites.

Avoid the inexpensive pressure cookers. These will not hold more than a couple of jars and are really intended for pressure cooking. Look for ones that are specifically made for canning.


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are near us, we will have 5 canners at the Redfox Swap meet, in Jonesville.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Nop not even close, we are up by Clare. 

I buy my Jars new ,,,, had to many troubles with Yard sale ones..


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I have not had any problem with yard sale jars as long as they were real canning jars and not the old glass mayo or salad dressing jars.

Take care of them and most of the jars you buy today can last through years and years of canning. We are still using many that we bought new back in the early 1970s.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Firecracker said:


> I buy my Jars new ,,,, had to many troubles with Yard sale ones..


 I also buy new jar now. Had some jars given to me, even after inspecting them had one break when I was removing it from the canner. Beans all over and slight burns on my chest. That was the first time it has ever happend.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes , I had one of the Jars actually split from the rim the jar itself fell to the counter and splat allover, thankfully no burns just a BIG mess.

I do have a LOT of little Jars..... like Jam style that a guy gave me but these were still sealed never used . But this year I need to get the Big mouth ones, but I have coupons hehehe....


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Alex-V, The pressure canner that I bought at Meijer is a PRESTO 23 Qt.

I do not remember what price I paid as this was about five years ago.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Firecracker said:


> Yes , I had one of the Jars actually split from the rim the jar itself fell to the counter and splat allover, thankfully no burns just a BIG mess..





Elk5012 said:


> I also buy new jar now. Had some jars given to me, even after inspecting them had one break when I was removing it from the canner. Beans all over and slight burns on my chest. That was the first time it has ever happend.


Are both of you saying that you will only use the jars one time? If so I might be interested in picking up your once used jars the next time I am in your area?


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

alex-v said:


> Are both of you saying that you will only use the jars one time? If so I might be interested in picking up your once used jars the next time I am in your area?


 No, I'm saying I don't buy used jars. I use my jars over and over. Atleast I know how many times they have been used. I'm not sure if there is a safe "life span" for jars. About every 4 to 5 uses we change out jars.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

No I re-use MY Jars.... I dont buy them used anymore.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I have never read of any limit on the number of uses for a jar. To throw them out after 4 or 5 uses is a waste and starts to negate any savings being realized by home canning.

Any jar can explode as has been described. These can be used jars or brand new jars just purchased. If the contents of an exploding jar are hot enough to scald then the canner should have been allowed to cool off longer before being opened. This reduces the chances of a broken jar tremendously.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Price of a new jar is around .80 (pint) with rings and lid. Less if you get them on sale. If I use them 5 times thats about .16 per use. It's not how much it cost to can, it's the knowing I have a good product sitting on shelf. If you grow your own, thats very cheap per jar.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I have some that have been used 20 to 30 times and they do not break. I do not take them out of the canner until the temperature has dropped down closer to 100. I avoid having a higher in the jar than the atmospheric pressure. If the contents of a breaking jar are hot enough to scald or burn the person then the jar was removed while it was to hot.

Last jar that broke was a pint jar back in March of '07. Broke while it was in the canner. Heard it crack a couple of minutes after I turned the heat off. Waited a couple of hours and the rest of the jars were just great.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I did not say anything about breaking because you re-use them. I am saying I dont like using others Peoples Jars. I re-use mine  I dont like the not knowing where the jars has been. Yes I am funny that way. But thats also the reason i dont sleep in Hotels/ motels....and so on. Cause I ama BIT anal ....lol 

And as Stated above its not costs but much rather I know whats in it  
And I love doing it of course!


----------

